# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة الشيخ محمد بن حمزة الرومي ، المعروف بابن الفَنَري " معلّم محمد الفاتح ".

## أم رفيدة المسلمة

السؤال :
هل بالإمكان سرد السيرة الذاتية للشيخ آق شمس الدين بن حمزة ، معلّم محمد الفاتح ، والذي يُعتبر واحداً من أفضل علماء عصره ؟

الجواب :
الحمد لله
هو الشيخ محمد بن حمزة بن محمد بن محمد الرومي ، شمس الدين الحنفي المعروف بابن الفَنَري ، كانت له مشاركة حسنة في العلوم الشرعية ، وله معرفة جيدة باللغة والقراءات، وله بعض التصانيف في التفسير والأصول ، مع معرفته بالطب .
إلا أنه كان صوفيا ، وكان معظما لابن عربي الطائي صاحب الفصوص والفتوحات ، التي ملأها بعبارات الكفر والحلول والاتحاد ، والذي سبقت ترجمته في جواب السؤال رقم : (7691). 
وكان يُقرئ الفصوص ، ويشرحها على الناس . 
 قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
" ولد في سنة 751 في صفر، وأخذ ببلاده عن العلامة علاء الدين المعروف بالأسود ، شارح المغني ، وعن الكمال محمد بن محمد المعري ، والجمال محمد بن محمد بن محمد الأقصرائي وغيرهم، ولازم الاشتغال، ورحل إلى الديار المصرية سنة ثمان وسبعين وله عشرون سنة، فأخذ عن الشيخ أكمل الدين وغيره ، ثم رجع إلى الروم فولي قضاء برصا مدة ؛ ثم تحول إلى قونية فأقام بها، فلما وقع الحرب بين ابن قرمان وابن عثمان ، وانكسر ابن قرمان ، أخذ ابن عثمان الشيخ شمس الدين المذكور إلى برها ، ففوض إليه قضاء مملكته وارتفع قدره عنده ، فوصل عنده المحل الأعلى ، وصار في معنى الوزير واشتهر ذكره وشاع فضله.
وكان حسن السمت كثير الفضل والإفضال، غير أنه يعاب بنحلة ابن العربي وبأنه يقرىء الفصوص ويقرره !!
ولما قدم القاهرة لم يتظاهر بشيء من ذلك ، وحج سنة اثنتين وعشرين ، فلما رجع طلبه المؤيد ، فدخل القاهرة واجتمع بفضلائها، ولم يظهر عنه شيء مما كان رمي به من المقالة المذكورة ، وكان بعض من اعتنى به ، أوصاه أن لا يتكلم في شيء من ذلك ، فاجتمع به فضلاء العصر ، وذاكروه وباحثوه ، وشهدوا له بالفضيلة ، ثم رجع إلى القدس فزاره ، ثم رجع إلى بلاده .
وكان عارفاً بالقراءات والعربية والمعاني ، كثير المشاركة في الفنون . 
ثم حج سنة ثلاث وثلاثين على طريق أنطاكية ، ورجع فمات ببلاده في شهر رجب ، وكان قد أصابه رمد ، وأشرف على العمى ، بل يقال إنه عمي ثم رد الله عليه بصره ، فحج هذه الحجة الأخيرة شكرا لله على ذلك " انتهى من "إنباء الغمر بأبناء العمر" (3/ 464) . 

وجاء أن السلطان العثماني محمد خان فاتح القسطنطينية كان يجلّه ويعظمه ، فذكر صاحب كتاب "الشقائق النعمانية في علماء الدولة العثمانية" (ص: 140):
" أن السُّلْطَان مُحَمَّد خَان جاء إلى خيمة الشَّيْخ وَهُوَ مُضْطَجع ، فَلم يقم لَهُ ، فَقبل السُّلْطَان مُحَمَّد خَان يَده وَقَالَ: جئْتُك لحَاجَة عنْدك ، قَالَ مَا هِيَ؟ قَالَ: أريد أن أدخل الْخلْوَة عنْدك أياما ؟ قَالَ الشَّيْخ : لَا. فردد عَلَيْهِ مرَارًا وَهُوَ يَقُول : لَا. 
فَغَضب السُّلْطَان مُحَمَّد خَان وَقَالَ: إن وَاحِدًا من الأتراك يَجِيء إليك ، وتدخله الْخلْوَة بِكَلِمَة وَاحِدَة ! 
قَالَ الشَّيْخ : إنك إذا دخلت الْخلْوَة تَجِد هُنَاكَ لَذَّة تسْقط السلطنة من عَيْنك ، وتختل أمورها ، فيمقت الله إيانا، وَالْغَرَض من الْخلْوَة تَحْصِيل الْعَدَالَة ، فَعَلَيْك أن تفعل كَذَا وَكَذَا، وَذكر مَا بدا لَهُ من النصائح ، فَقَامَ السُّلْطَان مُحَمَّد خَان وودعه وَالشَّيْخ مُضْطَجع كَمَا هُوَ . 
وَلما خرج السُّلْطَان مُحَمَّد خَان قَالَ لِابْنِ ولي الدّين : مَا قَامَ الشَّيْخ لي ، وأظهر التأثر من ذَلِك. قَالَ ابْن ولي الدّين : إن الشَّيْخ شَاهد فِيكُم الْغرُور بِسَبَب هَذَا الْفَتْح الَّذِي لم يَتَيَسَّر للسلاطين الْعِظَام ، وإن الشَّيْخ مربّ ، فأراد بذلك أن يدْفع عَنْكُم الْغرُور " انتهى . 
وانظر : "بغية الرعاة (1/97)، "شذرات الذهب" (9/304).
وتوفي سنة (834 هـ) كما في" الأعلام " للزركلي (6/110) .
والله تعالى أعلم .



https://islamqa.info/ar/240396

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> وَلما خرج السُّلْطَان مُحَمَّد خَان قَالَ لِابْنِ ولي الدّين : مَا قَامَ الشَّيْخ لي ، وأظهر التأثر من ذَلِك. قَالَ ابْن ولي الدّين : إن الشَّيْخ شَاهد فِيكُم الْغرُور بِسَبَب هَذَا الْفَتْح الَّذِي لم يَتَيَسَّر للسلاطين الْعِظَام ، وإن الشَّيْخ مربّ ، فأراد بذلك أن يدْفع عَنْكُم الْغرُور ".
> والله تعالى أعلم .


نقل نافع ، نفع الله بكم .

----------

